# My horse is out of control when other horses leave



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Make her *work* when she is by the group: sidepass, circles, anything to move her feet and make her sweat. Only let her rest when she is in the back of the group or away from them. She learn that being near the other horses mean work and will learn to be relaxed away from them.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Find a couple friends who will be agreeable to helping you work on this issue with your horse. Practice having the horse in the front get JUST far enough away to make your mare slightly uncomfortable (so you must be very aware to have her concerned, not actually having a fit), then have them slow down and wait for you to catch up. Keep doing this and you should be able to slowly to have that front horse get farther and farther away. This is likely not an issue that is going to be magically fixed in just a session or two, so will require patience (and good friends!).


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

gigem88 said:


> Make her *work* when she is by the group: sidepass, circles, anything to move her feet and make her sweat. Only let her rest when she is in the back of the group or away from them. She learn that being near the other horses mean work and will learn to be relaxed away from them.


I'm trying to picture exactly how to do this. Find a very wide trail or meadow and start working her in circles while the others...what? Walk along? Stand and wait? 

I've done those kinds of things at the trailer when she's gotten upset because she wants to be RIGHT BESIDE her buddy, but I'm trying to think how to do it on the trail. I'm really not trying to be difficult, I'm trying to understand and I know I sound even dumber than my house right now so be patient with me!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A lot of trail horses can't lag behind because that's the one that gets eaten. Your horse feels secure when up with the others. Kinda like a kid getting separated from mom at the circus. All of a sudden the circus is a big scary place and the kid goes crazy trying to find mom.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

There is a drillteam maneuver that may help.

Ride in a straight line at a walk with a rider in front of you. Have them stop their horse while you ride past and stop, then they pass and stop, then it's your turn again, and so on.

Your horse should learn that the other horse will stop soon, so should not feel as stressed.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

4 horses has a point. We call it playing leap frog. We don't stop, but we will practice hoping to the front, then having the others pass, then going back to the front. It really seems to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

